# Estação Meteorológica de Corroios (Tempoemcorroios.com) - Entrevista



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 14:19)

Olá 

Aqui está a entrevista que me fizeram, tal como prometido podem lê-la abaixo. 

Espero que gostem.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Out 2009 às 14:24)

Muitos parabéns pela entrevista


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Parabéns 

Vamos tomar de assalto a Comunicação Social.


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Obrigado. 

Agora é que o site vai ser divulgado em larga escala.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 00:01)

Não é todos os dias que diante de quem alheio a estas "coisas do tempo" surgem iniciativas de pessoas empreendedoras e dedicadas a uma causa tão nobre como esta de observar o tempo!
Surge um certo fascínio, no mínimo a simples curiosidade, sobre o que leva determinadas pessoas, ainda por cima jovens, a dedicarem um espaço considerável nas suas vidas a coisas que para além de interessantes não são habituais...

Parabéns pela entrevista Lightning...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 01:07)

Parabéns pela entrevista, agora é olhar para o gráfico dos visitantes do site e ver se a reportagem surtiu efeitos 

Caso assim seja diz alguma coisa


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 07:51)

Muito bem *Lightning*!

Parabéns pela entrevista!


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 09:40)

Muitos parabéns!

É bom ver mais uma vez as questões da meteorologia amadora a serem divulgadas pelos media.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Out 2009 às 11:46)

gostei da entrevista 

muitos parabéns


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2009 às 15:54)

Parabéns!!
Aos poucos este tipo de projectos começam a ganhar alguma projecção...
Hoje o Boletim da Junta, amanhã o Nobel!!
Será que vai sair no Jornal do Seixal?


----------



## Lightning (2 Out 2009 às 16:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parabéns!!
> Será que vai sair no Jornal do Seixal?



Já li o Jornal do Seixal, hoje, que recebi na estação da Fertagus. Não vinha lá qualquer tipo de referência ao meu projecto. Mesmo assim estou bastante contente porque já foi um grande passo ter sido divulgado no Boletim da Junta, lido mensalmente por milhares de pessoas. 

Obrigado mais uma vez a todos os que me têm apoiado e ajudado.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2009 às 19:46)

Lightning disse:


> Já li o Jornal do Seixal, hoje, que recebi na estação da Fertagus. Não vinha lá qualquer tipo de referência ao meu projecto. Mesmo assim estou bastante contente porque já foi um grande passo ter sido divulgado no Boletim da Junta, lido mensalmente por milhares de pessoas.
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez a todos os que me têm apoiado e ajudado.



Como a entrevista é recente, talvez saia na próxima edição do Jornal do Seixal, pois o alinhamento deste tipo de jornais deve ser feito com alguma antecedência...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Muitos parabéns por mais este avanço.


----------



## Madragoa (3 Out 2009 às 12:43)

Muito bom... parabens Lightning,pela entrevista,e pela Estação Meteorológica de Corroios 

Cumprimentos...


----------

